# 2 shows in Toronto this weekend!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Molly's Chamber is playing 2 shows this weekend. Friday, June 26th at Tennessee in Parkdale (1554 Queen St W) and Saturday, June 27th at Bier Markt on Queensway (199 North Queen Street).

Friday is 2 sets with a funk band opening for us and Saturday is a full 3-set show. Come on out in you're around and check out this lovely lady and her awesome pipes!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

First show is tonight! We've got a killer funk band opening up for us!


----------

